# Power Probe 3



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the power probe 3. Worth every penny.


----------



## capecodder (Jun 5, 2011)

Im still using my power probe II. It hasnt failed on me yet.


----------



## qslim (Dec 1, 2011)

Fudog said:


> How many of you mechanics use the Power Probe 3 or the LOAD pro dynamic test lead for automotive electrical?:thumbup:


I have a power probe, but it doesn't look like it's the 3... Just says Power Probe on the box... I dig it, worked on cars professionally for about 12 years. It's the kind of tool you don't use too often, but when you do it really comes in handy. Having a single probe you can use to test for continuity and also switch power and ground saves a lot of time.


----------



## Cobra1964 (Dec 3, 2011)

*You Need It!!!*

I was a tech for 25+ years and now teach Auto Mechanics in a college. What I wouldn't have given to have one back when repairing cars. It is a required tool for every student. It is so versitile and you NEVER have to worry about having a good ground or good power as you can inject either one as you need it. Should be rated as one of the top 5 tools every tech should have for doing electrical diagnosis (and who doesn't do electrical anymore?) 
jB


----------



## CATliftTech (Nov 20, 2011)

I use my Power Probe almost every day to diagnose electrical problems on the industrial equipment I work on. If you are working on 12/24 volt systems, it speeds up troubleshooting greatly! Almost indispensable if you are a professional. A little pricey for the DIY'er.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, I have a Power Probe II and use it at least 3-4 times a week. Especially on trailer lights/brakes etc. Comes home with me every weekend.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

In my opinion, something like that can be easy to understand and easy to use, but for advanced electrical diagnostic work, you should also understand how to use a digital and analog multimeter and an appropriate capacity amp meter. (They sell 10 amp capacity amp meters in auto parts stores which would work fine for a model-T, but not today's vehicles!)

I only use multimeters and high amperage amp meters which can read at least 200 amps.


----------



## Cobra1964 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Right tool!*

Just like everything else; 
*"Choose the right tool for the right job!!"* 
You can't load a circuit with a DVOM and you can't measure current levels with the PP-III!
They all have a proper place in the hands of the professional technician. 
jB


----------

